# Teach me about speaker hertz.



## I love my sound (May 26, 2012)

I got a 5.1 system aperion fronts center and rears besides my valadyne sub. I ran My Odyssey and my fronts went to 40hertz rears went to 60hertz. And my center went 60hertz its that good or bad? Oh forgot I got the 809 onkyo

Sent from my SPH-L710 using HT Shack


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a reasonable setup, 40 Hz for mains is very acceptable . Do you have a sub to complement the other speakers?


----------



## I love my sound (May 26, 2012)

Yes I got the velodyne dls 3750r. Fronts are the intimus 4t. Backs are intimus 4b and the verus forte center channel.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using HT Shack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

So you have to main speakers set to small or large?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, any speakers the go down to 60Hz or lower are good. As the Onkyo dose not have "small" or "large" speaker setting it has actual crossover settings so setting them to 80Hz is still the best if you have a good sub.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I stand corrected...


----------



## I love my sound (May 26, 2012)

My 809 don't have that feture it has bi-amp only

Sent from my SPH-L710 using HT Shack


----------



## I love my sound (May 26, 2012)

Having small or large setting is that a bad thing my 809 don't have it ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using HT Shack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, having incremental adjustments is ideal so your good to go. I would run the audyssey room correction (with the mic) first before adjusting anything.


----------



## I love my sound (May 26, 2012)

So if I put all the spekers to 80hertz would I get more low frequency afects "bass" from my valodyne.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using HT Shack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, up to 80Hz and then everything above will go to your speakers. THX recommends this for Ideal settings and is generally the recognized standard


----------



## I love my sound (May 26, 2012)

So I put all my aperion at 80hertz. My velodyne rattled the whole house watching Master and Commander on Blu ray good choice thanks for the feedback

Sent from my SPH-L710 using HT Shack


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

That was pretty simple. Thanks again Tony. You helped another DIYer.


----------

